# Black and white tegu



## joemckeon (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi my name is Joe and I was wondering if you could maybe give me smarts on caring for my B/W TEGUS I got from someone who was not taking care? I love this guy??? I have a dsy white spot that says it provides focused lighting and heating for basking that is 75 watt. I also have a light that looks like it goes on top a fish tank with words that says ( repto-glo 10.0 14 w 15'/38cm EXO TERRA) and he is in a 20 long gallon tank.He or her has not eaten and I tried crickets,eggs,lettuce? He is im told 1 year old. Im very worried and would like some coaching if you have the time/knowlege? Im short on money so Hopefully if you recomend things I need You can tell me the cheapest route?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 18, 2009)

i cant picture a b/w tegu being a y/o and fitting in a 20 gal tank unless ita coumbian but as far as care i would do away with the lettuce it has no nutritional value i would use ground turkey, chicken gizzards, hearts or other organ meats plus you should also try rodents how big/long is he/her


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi he is 16 inches? big enough to reat mice?


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 19, 2009)

A hatchling tegu is big enought to eat mice it just depends on size of the rodent. I agree with the above. 16inches is way too small for a yearling even if he did hibernate so something is wrong. You should work on a bigger tank because 20 gallons aint much. Just get a rubbermaind ben and punch holes in the top or add screening so you can see him. That "fish bulb" is a UVB bulb. It is good that you have one but most will agree that repti glo as a whole isn't very good and you want to aim for something like a reptisun 10.0. He really shouldn't be interested in veggies at this age so he should be eating ground turkey especially, eggs, insects, Mices/rats especially, chicken gizzards, and fish. There are others but I can't remmeber them off the top of my head. Check out the care sheet on the home page that will help you tons. Oh and make sure the basking spot is 100-110 and the ambiant air temp is around 90. You will need a thermometer to measure these temps digital or a temp gun for the basking spot. Humidity should be around 60-80% and there should be a deep substrate because they like to burrow.

Oh and welcome to TEGU TALK!


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

I wantede to thank you for the info and when you say rubbermaind ben what is that? Is it a plastic storage bin?


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

I wantede to thank you for the info and when you say rubbermaind ben what is that? Is it a plastic storage bin?


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

Ohh when do I use these lights and turn them off?


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 19, 2009)

yes, rubbermaid bin (plastic bin), that would be your least expensive option for now.

lighting schedule is normally 12 hours on/ 12 hours off. (i have a timer which turns lights on at 8am and off at 8pm) you can buy timers pretty cheap at home depot type stores. with hibernation, you may want to shorten the lighting periods. my b&w tegu wakes up at 8am and burrows at about 1-2pm right now.

hope this helps a little!

welcome to tegu talk!


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes just plastic rubbermaid bens they are cheap and easy and it will buy you some time but seeing how he is already stunted im not sure about his growth rate. As with the above keep the lights on for 12-14hours a day. During hibernation I actually turn all my light completely off. My tegu Riley has been underground hibernating for about a month and his cage is completely dark. He is in a 40B(36inx18inx15inH) tank and there is nothing running.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info so they do hibernate? Can they be waken if in hibernation? I ask because he seems to just sleep 24 hours a day till I get him up. How can you tell if its time to hibernate? Im sorry if I seem stipid but I just want to take care of him/het. One more thing about the rubbermaid, It wont melt from that hot light?


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 19, 2009)

No problem and hey atleast you care enough to ask questions some people won't even do that. Yes they do hibernate but hibernating is different from sleeping. When they hibernate they won't eat or bask. Ususally when they stop eating that's when you know they are about to hibernate. And if you are trying to tame him (or not) don't disturb him from his hide. That is his safe place he will come out if and when he is good and ready. I don't even disturb my leopard geckos when they are in thier hide. For the container cut a square in the top out and cover it with screeining and your good to go but make sure the screen is secure. You can use silicone or hot glue or something similar. Just put the heating lamp on that.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome thank you very much and yeah I been waking him up and he/she has not eaten in the week I had him/her so maybe hibernation? If hibernating I dont have to do anything but keep heat?


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

If he has not come out to bask at all and he isn't eating then you can just shut everything off and I would use this time to plan ahead. If he has stopped eating but still basks for little part of the day then just adjust the light hours to how long he is out or if you don't have a timer than just run the lights until he stays underground for good.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 20, 2009)

whats up joe!! these guys will give you plenty info. you should prob post some pics so we can see if it is a columbian or argentine,,, cuz colombians dont really hibernate. they might slow down maybe but thats it.
peace


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi I tried to upload a pic and it says the file is to big so im waiting for my son to fix it for me and you are all great for helping me and it means a lot to me. When you say underground do you mean sleeping? I put a box type thing so he can go under and since I did that he has not come out.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a friend who is trying to rehab what is for sure a yearling. It is 12 inches or so I measured.


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

joemckeon said:


> Hi I tried to upload a pic and it says the file is to big so im waiting for my son to fix it for me and you are all great for helping me and it means a lot to me. When you say underground do you mean sleeping? I put a box type thing so he can go under and since I did that he has not come out.



like in days? yeah he is probably hibernating just let him be. And yes when I say "underground" I mean in his hide etc.


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> I have a friend who is trying to rehab what is for sure a yearling. It is 12 inches or so I measured.



12inches is waaaay stunted for a yearling. mines is 13inches and it is only like 4months old. And that's considered small. Some have reached two feet already.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 20, 2009)

i agree my tegu is 4 mo. and is three ft. and there is a clutchmate of his who is bigger now i know that all tegus wont grow at this rate but 12-16" is way to small for a yearling they should have had a few growth spurts by now


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

He is 16 inches and what are growth spurs please?


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

Growth spurts are in the name. Tegus will have periodic growth spurts in which they will put on size fast. I got my Tegu when he was slowing down for the winter in late august so he never experienced them. But in spring when he comes out of hebernation he will grow like a weed.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool the person I got him from must not known the correct age.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Can you tell me where to upload photos so you can tell me what i have here?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 20, 2009)

that could be a possibility dods he still have a green head


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Green head? It is the same as the rest of his body but I cant see him right now. How can you see a pic of him?


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 20, 2009)

my argentine b&w is 32" already and a little under 5 months old.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

He looks like your pic mis jaksin but his heaqd I geuss is still green


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Can anyone see my guy now?


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi my guy just woke up so is he in hibernation? Im so connfused and getting agravated not knowing anything. He is up but just laying under his tent thingy eyes open


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Now he drank water and went back to his cave?????


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

Then he hasn't begun hibernating yet. Don't worry hibernation can be tricky to understand and it can be tricky to deal with. Basically Tegus during colder months will hibernate like a bear might. Since it is cold now where they come from Argentina most will slow down or begin to hibernate. Depending on the lizard they might just slow down for the winter as in not eat much but still come out occasonally and then some will go in thier hide and sleep for months on end or hibernate. If he is still coming out then he is not in ful hibernation yet. You will have to watch him. If you notice he hasn't come out of his hide for days at a time then he is hibernating. Some tegus never hibernate and just "slow down" for the winter eating and basking little. Im guessing your tegu is either begginning to slow down for hibernation or just slowing down. 

Try not too worry too much about it. JUst try to feed him when he comes out. Provide water and keep the lights on until you notice that he hasn't come out for about a week then it will be safe to shut everything off.


----------



## joemckeon (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok he came out and I gave him raw egg and now he is laying out under the light. Whats weird to me is he i had to feed and give him water like hold it under his chin and he used his toung and scooped the water and little egg.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 20, 2009)

joemckeon said:


> Can you tell me where to upload photos so you can tell me what i have here?


work PHOTOBUCKET joe


----------



## reptastic (Nov 20, 2009)

joemckeon said:


> Ok he came out and I gave him raw egg and now he is laying out under the light. Whats weird to me is he i had to feed and give him water like hold it under his chin and he used his toung and scooped the water and little egg.



when feeding eggs you should boil or scramble them since most chicken eggs are infertile this cuts down the risk of your tegu getting salmenella also some tegus are just funny that way lol mines does the same thing i have to place food near his nose before he will eats and the same wth water


----------



## kaa (Nov 20, 2009)

I use ms paint to resize mine


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 20, 2009)

I use photobucket... and yes cook those eggs my little guy had no problem eating eggs but every tegu is a little different.


----------

